# [SOLVED] Brother MFC9440CN Unable Print 32



## braunku (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,
I see there is another post for the Brother Unable to print 32 error on this website. Unfortunately it is closed so I cannot add to it.

I too had this problem and was able to fix it. I created a video showing how here:
Brother MFC9440 'Unable Print 32' Error fix! - YouTube 

Keep in mind that many things can cause this error, but it definitely worked for me and others that have commented on the video too.

Enjoy, and please let me know if it worked for you too via the youtube comment section or here.


----------



## brother9840user (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a Brother MFC9840CDW printer which appears to be a closely related model to the MFC9440CN shown in the video. I was having the Print Unable 32 message and just performed the procedure shown in the video. The procedure FIXED my problem. Sadly, I saw the video after I had already completed the procedure (using a different source). Since I only finished it 4 hours ago I don't know if the fix is permanent but I'm very hopeful. The video is basically correct. The only issue I have with the video is the handling of the electrical connections. The video shows the 4 red power connections but doesn't show the 3 small cable bundles on the right side of the board. The video seems to "jump" over reconnecting these. I found it difficult, but not impossible, to disconnect these while I was disassembling the printer. They are small and in cramped space. Reconnecting them was much easier. The important thing is this procedure FIXED my printer.
Good luck.


----------

